# chroot Käfig



## nautiLus` (15. April 2004)

Also laut diversen HowTo's erstelle ich ein Verzeichnis zB ein Verzeichnis /home/user/verz1/verz2 .

 Nach chroot /home/user sollte man von "außen" nur mehr /verz1/verz2 sehen. 

 Wenn ich das aber in meiner shell Eingebe kommt "chroot: /bin/bash: No such file or directory" ....

 hmmm


----------



## JohannesR (16. April 2004)

Und was ist jetzt genau deine Frage...? Leute, strengt euch doch mal ein *bisschen* an, wenn ihr Hilfe wollt!
Ich vermute, dass du hören willst, dass du /bin/bash mit in die chroot-umgebung stecken musst...


----------



## nautiLus` (16. April 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort, aber es hat sich schon erledigt ...

Meine Frage ist selbsterklärend wenn man den Post liest: 
"Wie bekomm ich diese Fehlermeldung weg?"
Ist meistens so, wenn man eine Fehlermeldung hat.

Deine Vermutung führte Dich aber schon auf den richtigen Weg :-D

In einem Linuxforum verstanden sie mich auf anhieb mit derselben Fragestellung.
Danke trotzdem, nichts für ungut.

Ciao Nauti


----------



## JohannesR (16. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nautiLus` _
> *Meine Frage ist selbsterklärend wenn man den Post liest:
> "Wie bekomm ich diese Fehlermeldung weg?"
> Ist meistens so, wenn man eine Fehlermeldung hat.*


Tja, warum stellst du dann nicht einfach diese Frage, sondern wirfst uns diesen Haufen vor?



> _Original geschrieben von nautiLus` _
> *In einem Linuxforum verstanden sie mich auf anhieb mit derselben Fragestellung.*


Ich wollte die Frage darin nicht sehen, ich dachte das käme rüber... War wohl ein Irrtum, schade drum.


----------



## Christian Fein (16. April 2004)

Also ich habe ebenso deine Frage nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------

